# Prevent locking keys in trunk



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the 2nd my wife locks herself out of the car. We have the 2012 LTZ with passive entry and push button start. She walks up to the car with the keys in her purse. She unlocks the trunk without opening the doors, drops her purse in the trunk and then closes the trunk. Now she's obviously screwed and calls me at work to come open the house door so I can get the 2nd key.

Anyway to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> This is the 2nd my wife locks herself out of the car. We have the 2012 LTZ with passive entry and push button start. She walks up to the car with the keys in her purse. She unlocks the trunk without opening the doors, drops her purse in the trunk and then closes the trunk. Now she's obviously screwed and calls me at work to come open the house door so I can get the 2nd key.
> 
> Anyway to prevent this from happening?


Get a new Wife? Call OnStar and have them open the car?


----------



## rwoodr6419 (May 15, 2011)

If she hits the door unlock button instead, I believe she should be able to open the trunk with the button right above the license plate. It's kind of hidden. Hope this helps.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

rwoodr6419 said:


> If she hits the door unlock button instead, I believe she should be able to open the trunk with the button right above the license plate. It's kind of hidden. Hope this helps.


This. Or keep your OnStar subscription and you can have them unlock it or if you have an Android or iPhone you can use the Remote Link app to remotely unlock it yourself. If she does it a third time then you can make her sit there until you get off work and she most likely won't do it again!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

If its the passive system shouldnt you be able to open the trunk using the latch? The key is obviously in range.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The key should be in range. You should be able to open the boot/doors.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

No. When the key is in the trunk, nothing opens, doors or trunk. Onstar won't help, it's an indoor garage. How do I press the door button and the trunk button at once?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That kinda sucks. Normally with any passive system there's a button on the driver and passenger door as well as the trunk that will unlock and lock the entire car. You literally never need to touch your key that way. The cruze doesn't have a trunk lock/unlock button (in addition to the 
latch of course)???????


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

The cruze LTZ doesn't have a latch. It only has the trunk button. The trunk button will only open the trunk when the doors are unlocked or when the key is nearby. Evidently, it can't tell when the key is inside, or it thinks that the key is in the passenger compartment, so will nnot release the trunk unless the door opens.

I fished through the in car options, there seems to be no way to disable the security feature that won't allow the trunk to be opened if the doors are locked.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

This may not apply to this vehicle, however when I locked up my Yukon recently, they used a 1/4" steel rod and some thick rubber to protect the paint,, and a plastic coated prybar to reach the mechanical locks.

For my vehicles, non have a FOB/Keyless system, I use a tywrap / elec. cable tie and put a spare on the top side of frame at the rear of the vehicle.

One trip snow skiing to Copper Mt Co. my buddy locked the keys in the car during a blizzard.

With NO Flashlight, it took about 20 min using a Zippo lighter to locate the key.

Hope this helps someone
DrVette


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Its odd. When i close the keys in my car both seats and boot, The horn beeps at me and it never locks anything.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> The cruze LTZ doesn't have a latch. It only has the trunk button. The trunk button will only open the trunk when the doors are unlocked or when the key is nearby. Evidently, it can't tell when the key is inside, or it thinks that the key is in the passenger compartment, so will nnot release the trunk unless the door opens.
> 
> I fished through the in car options, there seems to be no way to disable the security feature that won't allow the trunk to be opened if the doors are locked.


Sorry, by latch I meant trunk open button. Essentially its an electronic latch release. I didn't want it confused with some type of lock/unlock button that other cars have (normally where the key hole would be)


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Boot is usually a British term. Are you from Europe? The Euro Cruize may be different in terms of passive entry (after all, Europe had passive entry on 2011 models, unlike in North America). Regulations might also be different.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Its odd. When i close the keys in my car both seats and boot, The horn beeps at me and it never locks anything.


that's when you are exiting the car. Once you exit the car with the key and lock the doors, you can still open the trunk with the key in hand, drop the key in and lock it!

The canadian version does not have a remote trunk release in the driver's cabin.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Get a new Wife?


This. hahaha

Or you could lock her in the trunk for a while so she feels what the keys feel. I'm sure she won't forget after that. :tongue:
Also a good way to decide whether you should marry your girlfriend or get a new dog. Lock both prospective wife and dog in the trunk for a while. After you open it, go with the one that is still happy to see you.


----------

